# are there any protein powders that actually taste nice?



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

... you know, so you actually look forward to drinking the shake in question? What do you recommend?


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

theres loads these days mate. WHat have you had in the past ?

Any supplier I have used has some lovely stuff. even going back to basics like Myprotein natural strawberry or chocolate. Theres loads of fancy ones now too from the likes of the bulk suppliers. Good deal on at bespoke supplements at the moment. Raspberry bakewell was lovely


----------



## BespokeSupps (Apr 9, 2014)

Check out some of our feedback Here We also have a Sale  on at the moment!! WPC 80 for just £10/kg!!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

nickdutch said:


> ... you know, so you actually look forward to drinking the shake in question? What do you recommend?


nick I am sure you have had worse things in your mouth that protein powder


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

I have had pea protein, hemp protein and all that jazz, been trying to keep dairy and gluten free, but I may as well just doom myself. Pea protein is only any good if you cook it and hemp is grainy to eat or drink. You might as well just by hemp seed and mill it yourself. I have decided that i may have to forego worrying about my food intolerances for the short term whilst I focus on working out harder to actually get some of the basic strength goals in place.

I still look like string and I cant have that any more.


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

is it lactose that's the issue?


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

Gluten, sugar, yeast, dairy are all things that just dont help my energy levels.

Its now a toss up between feeling like sh!t and looking good or feeling great and looking like sh!t (weak).


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

nickdutch said:


> Gluten, sugar, yeast, dairy are all things that just dont help my energy levels.
> 
> Its now a toss up between feeling like sh!t and looking good or feeling great and looking like sh!t (weak).


Have you tried whey isolate then? That's with very low lactose, if lactose is an issue for you.


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

Whey is still dairy. I even have to be careful of eggs sometimes. But I also got to look good.... decisions decisions!!


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Usn sts Choc and strawberry are nice but abit high on the carb content for me. my protein Choc/nut flavour is decent


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Taste wise my favourite is GNs Pancake and maple syrup


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

either you get all your protes from meat etc or

beef isolate?


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Any of the Bulk Powders chocolate flavours taste AMAZING imo!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Jeez really

Flavoured whey = higher cost more sugar & lower protein content.

Neck it, this ain't no tea party.


----------



## Munch79 (Oct 12, 2013)

The protein works whey 80 concentrate stracitella flavour is the best I've tried so far its like vanilla ice cream with cchocolate bits in, blended with a banana and put in freezer for 20 mins and its even nicer especially if I'm craving something sweet in this weather!!


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

After only every using Nutrisport WPI which I found 'perfectly ok'.... I've just moved over to MyProtein impact Whey and have to say, the natural vanilla is just like drinking melted Cornish ice cream - utterly delicious!


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

nickdutch said:


> I have had pea protein, hemp protein and all that jazz, been trying to keep dairy and gluten free, but I may as well just doom myself. Pea protein is only any good if you cook it and hemp is grainy to eat or drink. You might as well just by hemp seed and mill it yourself. I have decided that i may have to forego worrying about my food intolerances for the short term whilst I focus on working out harder to actually get some of the basic strength goals in place.
> 
> I still look like string and I cant have that any more.


If you want to keep dairy free, try mixing your shake with Soy Almond Milk (Dairy Free).


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

yep, but its the actual powder that i would love to have dairy free, but also still nice to drink.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

for dairy free you might be a bit screwed for nice tasting straight from the bag. buy you can add anything to unflavored soy or even rice protein i think is on the market? essence for cooking, strong squash, make it into a smoothie? you migth be better off using small amounts of water and pretty much shotting it with some strong added flavour.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Myprotein chocolate smooth is lovely IMO.


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

nickdutch said:


> ... you know, so you actually look forward to drinking the shake in question? What do you recommend?


http://gonutrition.com/paleo-protein 20% off with code GNPROTEIN 95g protein per 100g serving :thumbup1:


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

CNP Pro Recover is laaaavley!


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

36-26 said:


> Myprotein chocolate smooth is lovely IMO.


Cant go wrong with this. Chocolate Caramel isn't bad either.


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

Bsn Syntha 6..,, hands down the nicest around!


----------



## nath_pye (Oct 27, 2013)

this might help...

Reflex Nutrition introduce their new Vegan Protein. It tastes great and is packed with BCAAs, protein and digestive enzymes. Reflex Nutrition Vegan Protein is a great choice for anyone looking for a high quality Vegan protein.

Vegan Protein is a high quality vegan protein with an exceptional nutritional profile, great taste, Digezyme® digestive enzymes and LactoSpore® probiotic spores.

The vegan sourced protein in Vegan Protein uses extracted pure European pea protein from Pisum Sativum using water and no chemicals. This highly digestible vegan protein favourably compares to proteins made with animal sources of protein like whey, eggs and milk. This vegan formula provides 74% protein that has 98% digestibility and a great amino acid score of 95%.

Pea protein contains more BCAA's than the best egg white protein and is contains high levels of L-Leucine, L-Isoleucine and L-Valine. Pea Protein contains do8uble the amount of L-arginine and L-glutamine of that found in whey protein egg protein.

Not only is this protein vegan it is also free of soy, gluten and GM free.

Vegan Protein is Sweetened with stevia. Stevia has a calorie-free sweet taste.

Vegan Protein contains LactoSpore® probiotic spores and Digezyme® to enhance protein digestion and to support a healthy digestive system.

Product Highlights:

• Suitable for Vegans

• Free from artificial sweeteners and colourings.

• Made using Deep Green energy

• Soy free formula


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

nath_pye said:


> this might help...
> 
> Reflex Nutrition introduce their new Vegan Protein. It tastes great and is packed with BCAAs, protein and digestive enzymes. Reflex Nutrition Vegan Protein is a great choice for anyone looking for a high quality Vegan protein.
> 
> ...


But... But... But that's just yet another product description.. :confused1:


----------



## nath_pye (Oct 27, 2013)

if he has stomach issues this description should give him all the info he needs and the he can determine if it will affect him or not....


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

It's just a pea protein powder.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

bebe247 said:


> Bsn Syntha 6..,, hands down the nicest around!


how does choclate milkshake tastes in water? I consider to try it out, just wondering


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

optimum nutrition gold standard is the only one i have ever bought that doesnt give me stomach problems and tastes good. All the myprotein and proteinworks stuff would give me mad stomach issues. maybe its the colourings they use or something srs.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

night06 said:


> how does choclate milkshake tastes in water? I consider to try it out, just wondering


It's very nice. But it's only 50% protein, so that explains why it can taste so nice. If you want something nice to drink as a "cheat" then go ahead, but if you want it as a protein supplement, then get something else imo.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Its rare I find one that tastes bad? Not sure what some people are using. I've bought Truetein, Myprotein, The Protein Works, Optimum nutrition amongst a few others that taste nice and looking forward to drinking and I mostly use water and not milk. The only protein I didn't like the taste of was a vegan blend.


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

night06 said:


> how does choclate milkshake tastes in water? I consider to try it out, just wondering


Delicious.... The colder the water the better..... Syntha 6 would easily pass for a mc Donald's milkshake I'm my eyes....

Cookies and cream with ice cold milk is heaven


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

protein works .... or if u got more to spend optimum nutrition gold standard whey


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Protein works- cherry bakewell my favourite


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

The real issue is that this thread is in the Natural Bodybuilding section.

If you have protein powder you are clearly not NATTY!!!! :thumb: :lol: :whistling:


----------

